# I need Flatband advice please



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot 1632 tubes and my active tube is 6-3/4 and sometimes 6-1/2 That’s from pouch to slingshot. All I would like to do with Flatbands is to replicate the power of the tubes. Every sport I got into, I went all out to the point of burn out. I got into slingshots and made a promise to myself to not get involved to the point of burnout. I think the simplicity of slingshots keeps me grounded. I throw a couple tube sets together and grab a couple targets and Life is great. The Forum completes my passion for the sport of slingshots


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use 1/2" straight cut bands for 5/16" steel but my draw length is longer than yours. It will all depend on the thickness of the bands you are using.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

If you are using 5/16 ammo and your draw is around 30", then as GG said, .5 cut 1/2" straight with an active length of 6" or so would make for an easy pulling setup with plenty of zip for target shooting. To keep things simple, if you shoot 1/4 ammo, then try 3/8 straight. For 3/8 ammo try 5/8 straight. Those will all be nice shooting setups.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Same here I don't have a way to measure poundage but my 1/2 in straight cut .6 SS Black feels pretty close to my 1632 light anchor set up. My 3/8 in straight cut feels lighter.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Same here I don't have a way to measure poundage but my 1/2 in straight cut .6 SS Black feels pretty close to my 1632 light anchor set up. My 3/8 in straight cut feels lighter.

Double post dang slow internet :banghead: :stupidcomp:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm a big fan of .45mm flatbands such as the White BSB, Green Precise Gen3, Pink Sumeike and 100% Slingshot. My preferred ammo size for these bands is 7mm steel but 1/4" and 5/16" work fine too.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are some ideas for mild drawing flatbands for smaller ammo. I prefer 8 pounds max.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/127264-bsb-white-45mm/

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122120-more-bsb-and-usopp-test-results/?hl=bands


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hang in there Tom. Once you find that perfect cut you’ll love flatbands.


----------

